# TAIPEI METROPOLITAN AREA | Public Transport



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> @hkskyline
> 
> Man, TRTC must really have a lot of money in their hands to pursue such scale of expansion?
> 
> ...


Taipei is actually quite spread out, and the subway coverage isn't too great. There have been aggressive plans spurred by politics to increase the subway network's coverage. Hence, expect new lines and extensions to come online over the next few years.

Keelung is not connected to Taipei by the MRT network at all, but by national rail and intercity bus.


----------



## mrtdude5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of my own:


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

mrtdude5 said:


>


That's what I was wondering…


----------



## p75215p (Apr 27, 2010)

map 2011

















[IMG]http://taipeipublicart.cultu...ri/images/200803/IVY092716002021734.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*PAST AT A GLANCE:-*

In 1967, the government of the Republic of China researched the possibility of constructing a rapid transit network in the Taipei metropolitan area; however, the plan was shelved due to fiscal concerns and the belief that such a system was not urgently needed at the time. With the increase of traffic congestion accompanying economic growth in the 1970s, the need for a rapid transit system became more pressing. In February 1977, the Institute of Transportation (IOT) of the Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) produced a preliminary rapid transport system report, with the designs of five lines, including U1, U2, U3, S1, and S2, to form a rough sketch of the planned corridors, resulting in the first rapid transit system plan for Taipei. 

In 1981, the IOT invited British Mass Transit Consultants (BMTC) and China Engineering Consultants, Inc. to form a team and provide in-depth research on the preliminary report. In 1982, the Taipei City Government commissioned National Chiao Tung University to do a research and feasibility study on medium-capacity rapid transit systems. In January 1984, the university proposed an initial design for a medium-capacity rapid transit system in Taipei City, including plans for Line 1 and Line 2 of the medium-capacity metro system. On March 1, 1985, the Executive Yuan Council for Economic Planning and Development signed a treaty with the Taipei Transit Council (TTC), made up of three American consultant firms, to do overall research on a rapid transit system in metropolitan Taipei. Apart from corrections made to the initial proposal, Line 1 of the medium-capacity metro system was also included into the network. In 1986, the initial network design of the Taipei Metro by the Council for Economic Planning and Development was passed by the Executive Yuan although the network corridors were not yet set.
In 1987, the Department of Rapid Transit Systems (DORTS) was established. Apart from preparing for the construction of the metro system, DORTS also made small changes to the metro corridor. The 6 lines proposed on the initial network were: Danshui Line, Xindian Line, Zhonghe Line, Nangang/Banqiao Line, Muzha Line, and Neihu Line.

The Executive Yuan approved the initial network plan for the system on May 27, 1986. Construction on the TRTS began on December 15, 1988. The growing traffic problems of the time, compounded by road closures due to TRTS construction led to what became popularly known as the "Dark Age of Taipei Traffic". The TRTS was the center of political controversy during its construction and shortly after the opening of its first line in 1996 due to incidents such as computer malfunction during a thunderstorm, alleged structural problems in some elevated segments, budget overruns, and fare prices.

The system opened AS A RUBBER TYRED METRO on March 28, 1996, with the 10.5 km (6.5 mi) elevated Muzha Line, a medium-capacity line with twelve stations running from Zhongshan Junior High School to Taipei Zoo. The first high-capacity line, the Danshui Line, was opened on March 28, 1997 running from Danshui to Zhongshan Station.

On December 24, 1999, a section of the Banqiao/Nangang Line was opened between Longshan Temple and Taipei City Hall. This section became the first east-west line running through the city, connecting the two previously completed north-south lines. On May 31, 2006, the second stage of the Banqiao/Nangang Line and the Tucheng Line began operation.
On July 4, 2009, with the opening of the Neihu Line, the last of the six original lines was completed. Due to controversy on whether to construct a medium-capacity or high-capacity line, construction of the line did not begin until 2002.

28 March 1996 - Muzha Line Taipei Zoo - Zhongshan Jr. High School (RUBBER TYRED) 
25 Dec. 1997 - Danshui Line Danshui / Xinbeitou - Main Station ( Zinbeitou line is now operated as a branch by single EMU's from 7:00 to 21:00 because of noise problems).
24 Dec. 1998 - Zhonghe Line Main Station - Guting – Nanshijiao
11 Nov. 1999 - Xindian Line Guting – Xindian
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/taip/Muzha-Line2.jpg24 Dec. 1999 - Blue Line Taipei City Hall - Longshan Temple 
31 Aug. 2000 - Blue Line Longshan Temple - Xinpu 
31 Aug. 2000 - Xiaonanmen Line Ximen - C.K.S. Memorial Hall
29 Dec. 2000 - Blue Line Taipei City Hall - Kunyang 
29 Sept. 2004 - Xindian Line - branch Qizhang - Xiaobitan 
31 May 2006 - Blue Line Xinpu - Yongning 
25 Dec 2008 - Blue Line Kunyang - Nangang 
04 July 2009 - Neihu Line Zhongshan Jr. High School - Taipei Nangang Exhibition Center (RUBBER TYRED, extension of Muzhal Line)
03 Nov 2010 - Luzhou Line Zhongxiao Xinsheng - Luzhou (12.5 km, 11 stations)

The missing link between Zhongxiao Xinsheng and Guting will be opened this year.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Taipei didn’t continue rubber tired metro in past. Only after opening line 1 (Muzha), they understood that rubber tired trains are much costly than conventional steel wheeled trains, and has not so much high capacity, which is not sufficient for such a big city like Taipei. So later lines were built as ordinary metro lines.

But I’m exclaimed to know that they are again returning to rubber tired metro!!! Future line 8 (Circular), line 9 (Danhai), line 10 (Wanda – Shulin) and line 11 (Xizhi) is planned to make as rubber tired metro. But don’t they know that this will be not feasible? Where many cities, which has formerly opened rubber tired lines (like Santiago), later changed to steel wheeled lines. 

So why Taipei is walking backwards, and planning to expense much higher???


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Well, not 100%-true, many cities just have built the rubber tyred metros also. Like new lines in: Torino, Toulouse. The discussion of rubber vs. steel is very old. And there are always many 'pros' and 'contras'. There isnt something like "the only true way" or "the only one solution" in that matter.


----------



## Awesome.e (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Ashis, Taipei Metro should not build anymore medium capacity rubber wheeled trains. the Neihu-Muzha line is always over crowded and the trains run so slow. The new lines should be high capacity traditional steel wheeled rails. Circular line will be situated in New Taipei City which is very populated. The problem with department of transport is that they dont plan for the future. If they build a metro station, it will drive growth in the area. More and more people are moving to Taipei for more job opportunities and most of those people are living in New Taipei City (because its cheaper) so a decent metro is needed there. New Taipei City has a population of more than 4 million compared to the just above 2 million for Taipei City. I hope they will do another feasibility study before they lay the rails.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all supporting me.

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Will blue line be extended from Nangang to Nangang Exhibition Center and from Yongning to Dingpu? 
2)	Will orange line be extended from Zhongxiao Xinsheng to Guting and from Daqiao Elementary School to Huilong?
3)	Will red line be extended from Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall	to Guangci Care Home?
4)	Will green line be extended from Songshan to Ximen?
5)	Will a new yellow line will be constructed from Wugu Industrial Park to Dapinglin?
6)	Will a new light green line line will be constructed from Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall to Huilong?


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Will blue line be extended from Nangang to Nangang Exhibition Center and from Yongning to Dingpu? 
Yes and Nankang exhibition hall station is already open

2)	Will orange line be extended from Zhongxiao Xinsheng to Guting and from Daqiao Elementary School to Huilong?

Yes, March 2012 to Xinzhuang, June 2012 to Guting and maybe 2014 to Huilong.

3)	Will red line be extended from Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall	to Guangci Care Home?
Yes
4)	Will green line be extended from Songshan to Ximen?
Yes
5)	Will a new yellow line will be constructed from Wugu Industrial Park to Dapinglin?
6)	Will a new light green line line will be constructed from Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall to Huilong?
Yes to (3), (4), (5), (6)


----------



## p75215p (Apr 27, 2010)

Nankang exhibition center station (Neihu Line )
















































Nankang exhibition center station (blue line)


----------



## p75215p (Apr 27, 2010)

Neihu Line


----------



## Northern Lotus (Jul 24, 2006)

The stations look utilitarian but functional. People lined up for the trains that is missed in most Chinese subway systems. I noticed that the English translation using the Mainland Chinese PinYin system. Interesting.


----------



## lolstebbo (Jul 12, 2010)

Northern Lotus said:


> The stations look utilitarian but functional. People lined up for the trains that is missed in most Chinese subway systems. I noticed that the English translation using the Mainland Chinese PinYin system. Interesting.


MRT signs have always been in Hanyu.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Please try to answer these - 
1)	What is the target year of opening the extensions of blue, orange red & green line?
2)	Will a new olive line will be constructed from Dadaocheng to Xizhi?
3)	Will yellow line be extended from Jiannan Road to Xiulong Bridge?
4)	Will brown line be extended from Taipei Zoo to Shiding Service Area?
5)	What is the target year of opening new yellow, light green line?
6)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Taipei subway network?
7)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Taipei subway network?
8)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Taipei metro?
9)	Which is the busiest metro station?
10)	Which stations has interchange facility with suburban rail network?


----------



## Awesome.e (Aug 16, 2009)

Question 1 to 5, please see Wikipedia answer, its quite accurate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taipei_Metro

Q6: different lines uses different sides. The high capacity lines (blue, red and green) have their platform in the middle so train bound right and left of the platform. The brown line have trains coming in the middle and platform on each side. 

Q7: Brown line is mostly elevated except the at Songshan Airport precinct which is underground. The redline is half elevated (from Chongshan to Danshui), half underground (rest of the line, i think). A little bit of the red line is ground level just before you reach Danshui. The blue line is all underground if i remember correctly. I think the public wants the metro to be fully underground but due to budget and soil conditions, the Taipei Metro company and government have other plans. The Neihu line was heavily protested when they changed the original design from underground to elevated. I think in terms of stations, theres more underground stations than elevated, non of the stations are on ground level. 

Q8: I am not sure about the the highest station, all elevated stations are about the same height but I think the deepest station is Taipei Main Station because Taiwan high speed rail, Taiwan Rail administration (suburban rail), Red line, blue line and more lines (including the Airport express currently underway) are all passing through at the same station. At Taipei Main station, there's also deep underground malls. 

Q9: Busiest metro station is Taipei Main station and Chongxiao Fuxing (where blue crosses the brown) 

Q10: Taipei Main Station, Banqiao Station and New Nangang station will all have the blue line, suburban rail and Taiwan High speed Rail platforms on it. The future taipei metro map have clear indications of these. 

I am not living in Taiwan at the moment so I might not be very updated but I follow most of the threads so the info should be right. 

Hope I answered your question.


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

lolstebbo said:


> MRT signs have always been in Hanyu.


Wade-Giles was used for MRT signs until recent years. Hanyu is actually new.
However, Taiwan's major city or county names are still in Wade-Giles system, such as Taipei(Taibei in Hanyu) and Kaohsiung(Gaoxiong).


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Northern Lotus said:


> The stations look utilitarian but functional. People lined up for the trains that is missed in most Chinese subway systems. I noticed that the English translation using the Mainland Chinese PinYin system. Interesting.


The elevated APM lines have always had basic station designs brightened up by clever use of colours, whereas the other heavy-capacity lines are strictly business in appearance. The scourge of line cutters is basically nonexistent in Taiwan...always appreciated!


----------



## lolstebbo (Jul 12, 2010)

Taihoku_Formosa said:


> Wade-Giles was used for MRT signs until recent years. Hanyu is actually new.
> However, Taiwan's major city or county names are still in Wade-Giles system, such as Taipei(Taibei in Hanyu) and Kaohsiung(Gaoxiong).


Really? It's been Hanyu for as long as I can remember. *shrugs* Oh well.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, Taipei Metro is a fast-growing and emerging rail transportation service. 

Best of luck to TRTC now and in the future


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

> Updated Saturday, February 25, 2012 0:05 am TWN, The China Post news staff
> *Taipei vows to listen to public in MRT revamp*
> 
> The Department of Rapid Transit Systems (DORTS) of the Taipei City Government promised yesterday to include commuters' opinions when reviving certain lines of the mass rapid transit (MRT) network in the Greater Taipei region.
> ...


Sigh, this again. They're getting ready to finally connect the two parts of the Orange Line, thereby re-routing one of the existing routes that originally ran through Taipei Main Station. Residents in Zhonghe/Yonghe are complaining about the route change and having to transfer at Guting in the future if they want to continue traveling the same way, even though it was planned this way over 15 years ago.

The new line section being opened is the Orange Line between Guting and Zhongxiao Xinsheng Stations. Currently, the Orange Line continues onto the Green Line (though CKS Memorial Hall) and Red Line (through NTU Hospital).


----------



## lolstebbo (Jul 12, 2010)

They're not even correct! It wouldn't make sense to change trains on Guting to go to Main Station; Dongmen and Zhongxiao Xinsheng are much more logical transfer stations. Besides, wouldn't one if the key benefits to this re-routing be spreading out where people transfer trains instead of making everyone go through Main Station?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

tchen said:


> I'm pretty sure the Brown Line is the only planned rubber-tired line on the system. They went with a rubber-tired line most likely due to all the twists and turns of the line route. All the lines currently under construction are steel wheel on steel rail.


But in future - CIRCULAR, DANHAI, WANDA-SHULIN & XIZHI lines are planned to constract as rubber tired lines. Is it final?


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

lolstebbo said:


> They're not even correct! It wouldn't make sense to change trains on Guting to go to Main Station; Dongmen and Zhongxiao Xinsheng are much more logical transfer stations. Besides, wouldn't one if the key benefits to this re-routing be spreading out where people transfer trains instead of making everyone go through Main Station?


Yeah, it's almost like people *want* to go through all the crowds at Taipei Main Station. hno: Besides, these "transfers" they're complaining about are same platform transfers. It's the long transfer at Taipei Main Station they should be less happy about...


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> But in future - CIRCULAR, DANHAI, WANDA-SHULIN & XIZHI lines are planned to constract as rubber tired lines. Is it final?


The Circular Line currently under construction will use steel wheel on steel rail instead of the rubber tired trains.

Source: http://www2.dorts.gov.tw/news/newsletter/ns288/rp288-01.htm

I can't find a source for the Wanda-Shulin Line (also under construction), however. The Danhai and Xizhi Lines are still very much in the planning stages, though. Based on the Circular Line, it would be reasonable to assume that future medium-capacity lines would use the same steel wheel on steel rail system.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *淮海陳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice bridge (classic but well-designed) and wow, it's the first time I've seen a 7-ELEVEN convenience store in a train station in Taiwan.

Nice stuff indeed


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

tchen said:


> Yeah, it's almost like people *want* to go through all the crowds at Taipei Main Station. hno: Besides, these "transfers" they're complaining about are same platform transfers. It's the long transfer at Taipei Main Station they should be less happy about...


are you sure there will be an XPT (cross-platform transfer) between Red Line northbound and Orange Line northbound at Dongmen? The way they're drawn on the map, it seems they're going in opposite directions at that particular point.

EDIT: never mind, you're right (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongmen_Station). I wonder how those tracks must twist to get that point, though.


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> are you sure there will be an XPT (cross-platform transfer) between Red Line northbound and Orange Line northbound at Dongmen? The way they're drawn on the map, it seems they're going in opposite directions at that particular point.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, you're right (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongmen_Station). I wonder how those tracks must twist to get that point, though.


That area where they will be doing the re-alignments (CKS Memorial Hall, Guting, Dongmen) all have the cross-platform transfers for the future, which should make transfers more convenient not less convenient.

Good news, the re-alignment is official!

http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2012/03/01/2003526723


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I wonder how those tracks must twist to get that point, though.


Maybe these diagrams will help:



















http://www2.dorts.gov.tw/news/newsletter/ns208/rp208_05.htm
http://www2.dorts.gov.tw/news/newsletter/ns254/rp254_03.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Fri, Mar 16, 2012 
*Bigger MRT network means new lost property center*
Taipei Times

With the expansion of Taipei’s MRT lines and growth in ridership, the number of lost items left by passengers has also increased, reaching more than 10,000 items per month since December, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp (TRTC) said yesterday.

TRTC’s lost property service received about 100,000 lost items last year, and the monthly pace began increasing in December, with umbrellas, EasyCards and cash the three most frequently lost items, TRTC customer service department director Yu Chia-chuan (游家銓) said.

The operator yesterday opened a new lost property center at Taipei Main Station, and made public lost items collected in MRT trains and stations. Of the lost items last year, which ranged from guitars to wheelchairs, and bicycles to false teeth, 17,600 were umbrellas, TRTC said.

“The number of lost items increased recently after the launch of the Xinzhuang and Luzhou lines, and we are calling on passengers to take care of their belongings, especially umbrellas and small items,” he said.

Yu said the lost items would be collected at the Taipei Main Station lost property center.

Only about 40 percent of lost items were reclaimed by owners, he said.

TRTC keeps lost items for nine months, but items can be claimed by the people who found them if owners fail to claim them back within six months. Under the law, the company owns the items if no one claims them after nine months, he said.

So what happens to the thousands of unclaimed umbrellas?

Yu said TRTC would be making them into courtesy umbrellas with “Metro Taipei” stickers on them and placing them at MRT stations for passengers to use.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Mar 31, 2012 
Taipei Times
*Online poll identifies top Taipei MRT complaints *
COSTLY AND CROWDED:The No. 1 complaint was the cost of tickets, but crowding on the Wenshan-Neihu Line and getting lost at Taipei Main Station were also mentioned

A recent survey conducted by -Yahoo-Kimo showed the “top five complaints” about Taipei’s MRT system, with most respondents unhappy about high ticket prices and the lack of a monthly ticket.

A total of 24 percent of respondents said expensive tickets was their main complaint about the MRT and they called for a monthly ticket to reduce the cost, according to the online poll entitled “micro-revolution of the MRT,” which collected more than 5,000 responses.

In addition, 12 percent of respondents expressed discontent with other passengers’ behavior, including failing to allow passengers to exit first, making telephone calls in a loud voice, leaning against the armrests and an unwillingness to yield seats to those in need.

Some respondents also grumbled about the insufficient parking spaces around MRT stations for motorcycles, whereas those for bicycles were relatively adequate.

The labyrinthine layout of the MRT’s Taipei Main Station was also a subject of discontent among respondents, with many saying its signs are muddled and cause passengers to get lost.

As the number of passengers using the Wenshan-Neihu line continues to rise, the medium-capacity transit system can no longer accommodate the volume of passengers, creating a crowded and stuffy environment in the carriages, respondents said.

“Its original design can no longer cope with demand,” respondent Meng Tzu-hao (孟子浩) said. “The carriages are always tightly packed with commuters during rush hours, which has greatly reduced the quality of travel and it must be modified.”

Passengers also made suggestions to improve the carriages, including alterations in the design of the seating, extending the carriages and enhancing the quality of the air conditioning.

In response, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp general manager Tan Gwa-guang (譚國光) said the company had made an effort to keep down costs for commuters this year by subsidizing passengers transferring from the MRT to buses to the tune of NT$1.3 billion (US$43.3 million).

The company has no plans to introduce a monthly pass, but it would take customers’ suggestions into consideration, he said.

As for the availability of parking spaces for motorbikes, Tan said it depended on the circumstances at each MRT station, as the company first has to guarantee sufficient parking spaces for bicycles, as part of efforts to promote the reduction of carbon emissions.

Acknowledging the complexity of Taipei Main Station, Tan promised to simplify the signs at the station and said he was also considering providing a direction guide service to passengers.

On the mounting dissatisfaction with the Wenshan-Neihu Line, Tan said the platform designs have reserved space for possible capacity enlargement in the future and that the company has plans to procure six-carriage rolling stock to supersede the current four-carriage trains.

He said the company would increase the frequency of the services on the line during rush hour to better cope with the volume of passengers.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Metro


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

According to the http://english.dorts.taipei.gov.tw/ct.asp?xItem=23715163&ctNode=52623&mp=115002, the "Dongmen gap" closes today with southern Orange line services no longer joining the red line, freeing up space for Green line services. Work is still ongoing to split the red and green lines. Until the red line extension (east of the Memorial Hall) opens the green line cannot merge with the Xiaonanmen shuttle.


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

Antje said:


> According to the http://english.dorts.taipei.gov.tw/ct.asp?xItem=23715163&ctNode=52623&mp=115002, the "Dongmen gap" closes today with southern Orange line services no longer joining the red line, freeing up space for Green line services. Work is still ongoing to split the red and green lines. Until the red line extension (east of the Memorial Hall) opens the green line cannot merge with the Xiaonanmen shuttle.


ACTUALLY...With the opening of MRT Xinzhuang Line Zhongxiao Xinsheng ←→ Guting section & Dongmen Station,

train operating pattern of MRT Zhonghe Line (Guting ←→ Nanshijiao) can eventually be separated from MRT Tamsui Line & Xindian Line,

and join that of MRT Xinzhuang Line & Luzhou Line － Train operating sections are changed into "Nanshijiao ←→ Luzhou／Fu Jen University".

(According to the network plan of Taipei MRT, "Orange Line" originally consists of Zhonghe Line, Xinzhuang Line & Luzhou Line)

Besides, former " ■ Beitou ←→ ■ Nanshijiao" train operating section is also changed into " ■ Beitou ←→ ■ Taipower Building".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Does anyone know when the Red Line extension to Elephant Mountain is expected to open?


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know when the Red Line extension to Elephant Mountain is expected to open?


MRT Xinyi Line (Red Line extension) cks Memo. Hall (opened) ←→ Elephant Mountain section is planned to open by end of 2013 at present.

(In fact, it was formerly expected to open by end of this year, but the schedule was still postponed because of delays on related constructions)


----------



## Brownman26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope this thread keeps going.... I love the pictures, the discussions and news about the Taipei Metro. I miss the Taipei Metro already.... when I get a chance to go back to Taipei I will spend one whole day just riding all the lines! 
I'd also like to share with you one of my favorite stations the xinbeitou station 
story here: http://brownmantrips.com/xinbeitou-station-新北投捷運站/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0097 by Cal !, on Flickr


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Construction photos for Daan Park Station on the Xinyi Line, scheduled to open by the end of this year (2013)!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the update on the Daan Park station


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice station. But I would expect more wood and green elements in the station design as this station is incorporated in the park.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow awesome. I remember I saw these plans when the red line was a hole in the ground. That was back in 2006, and I was like wow 2013 is soooooo far away.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Fu Jen University - Huilong*

On 2013.06.29, the extension of the orange line from Fu Jen Univ to Huilong opened for service.

photos here: http://www.ptt.cc/bbs/MRT/M.1372497527.A.8C4.html









http://www.chinatimes.com/newspapers/捷運加持-新莊房價漲逾2成-20130630000276-260102


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

*Taoyuan Airport MRT Line Construction Photos - Part 1* (compiled by Taipei Walker):

*A2 station*




































A5


















A6



























source: http://220.128.208.14/MRT/Construction.aspx


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

*Taoyuan Airport MRT Line Construction Photos - Part 1*

Construction is coming along nicely, but opening of the line will be delayed due to some electrical wiring issues.

*A18 Station B Exit (THSR Taoyuan Station):*









*A16 Station (Hengshan):*









*A14a Station (Airport Hotel):*




































*A12 Station (Airport Terminal 1):*



























*A13 Station (Airport Terminal 2):*









*A10 Station (Shanbi):*









*A6 Station (Taishan Guihe):*


















*A5 Station (Taishan):*


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice, it's coming along real nicely.

Questions though:

1) Out of the 20+ stations along its network, are all of them under construction? Or are some stations not yet being constructed? (i.e. will come at a later time)

2) For Station A1 @ Taipei Main Station, can construction for the Airport train platforms go ahead even without Gate of Taipei? Or does it have to be that Gate of Taipei must be built in conjunction with station A1?


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Blackraven said:


> Nice, it's coming along real nicely.
> 
> Questions though:
> 
> ...


1) Almost all stations from Taipei Main Station to Huanbei (21 total) are under construction or already completed. One station on the route (Boai) was added in after construction had begun, so it will open later. A two-station extension from Huanbei to Zhongli (to connect with Zhongli Railway Station) is planned for the near future. An additional 8 station extension to Bade has been proposed.

2) Construction for the Airport MRT station is still going ahead. The building foundations have already been built, and since it's an underground station, there's no reason to have to wait for the Gate of Taipei to be built above. It's a similar approach to what they're doing at Nangang and Songshan Stations (build underground stations first, then build buildings on top).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of my pictures of the Taipei Metro from my visit to Taipei 2 weeks ago.

Unused platform in CKS Memorial Hall, ready for diversion of the Xindian
Line into the Xiaonanmen Line when the Xinyi Line is completed connected with the Tamshui Line









Taipei Main Station









Underrunning 3rd Rail









Zhongxiao Xinsheng Station with PSG being installed.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ximen Station Xiaonanmen Line platform with PSG being installed. During the course of my stay there is always a not in service train parked there. platform will be used when the Xiaonanmen Line is extended east via the Songshan Line in 2014.









Flood record in Xidan station a similar marker is found in Taipei Main Station









WTC station on the Xinyi Line looks ready for 2013 opening.

















A very thoughtful feature I have not seen in subway trains, a waist level luggage rack.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Great extensions.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Coming along nicely.

With that said, I can't wait for my next visit to Taiwan sometime within this decade.

But first, time to take some Mandarin Chinese lessons


----------



## Awesome.e (Aug 16, 2009)

Airport MRT construction almost done. Testing next year for 2015 opening.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Where will end the airport line? At main railway station in Taipei?


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Where will end the airport line? At main railway station in Taipei?


Yep!


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Where will end the airport line? At main railway station in Taipei?


To be exact, Taoyuan Airport MRT Taipei terminal (u/c) is located some distance west of TRA／THSR Taipei Station

(And even more far away from Taipei MRT Taipei Main Station).

Underground passage with 2 moving sidewalks between Taoyuan Airport MRT & TRA／THSR station sites will be available.


----------



## lolstebbo (Jul 12, 2010)

Taiwan Junior said:


> To be exact, Taoyuan Airport MRT Taipei terminal (u/c) is located some distance west of TRA／THSR Taipei Station
> 
> (And even more far away from Taipei MRT Taipei Main Station).
> 
> Underground passage with 2 moving sidewalks between Taoyuan Airport MRT & TRA／THSR station sites will be available.


Isn't it also going to be connected (on the other end) to the Beimen station?


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

lolstebbo said:


> Isn't it also going to be connected (on the other end) to the Beimen station?


You're right...another smaller underground passage between Taoyuan Airport MRT Taipei terminal & Taipei MRT Beimen Station (u/c) will also be available.


----------



## Awesome.e (Aug 16, 2009)

the ground under Taipei main is like a big hole.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sun, Nov 17, 2013 
*New MRT Xinyi Line to launch*
Taipei Times

The Taipei metro rail system’s new Xinyi Line — the city’s second east-to-west route after the Bannan Line — is scheduled to begin operations this week.

Taipei Mayor Hau Lung-bin (郝龍斌) is to announce the launch date and discount fare plan tomorrow following the Ministry of Transportation and Communications’ final inspection of the line last week, Taipei City Government spokesman Chang Chi-chiang (張其強) said.

The line will integrate with the Tamsui Line and allow passengers to travel directly between Beitou Station and Elephant Mountain Station in about 35 minutes.

Once the line is launched this week, east-to-west cross-city travel times will be shortened, with the journey time between Taipei Main Station and the Taipei 101 Mall estimated to be about 11 minutes.

The line will include seven stations: Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall, Dongmen, Daan Park, Daan Station, Xinyi Anhe, Taipei 101-World Trade Center and Elephant Mountain.

Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall Station had been planned to be the transfer station for the Xindian line, but the final design reverts to the original plan of a transfer stop at Taipei Main Station instead.

Department of Rapid Transit Systems commissioner Tsai Hui-sheng (蔡輝昇) said the six-minute train intervals on MRT lines will remain unchanged with the launch of the Xinyi Line.

The new line is expected to ease the flow of passengers on the Nankang Line by about 11 percent and reduce passenger flow at Taipei Main Station by about 19 percent, he said.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

This was long overdue seeing as the Bannan Line is very crowded throughout the entire day.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

YAYYYYYYY FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember when I was 22 back in 2006, I had just moved to Taiwan and saw Xinyi Road all torn up. I saw a sign that said that the construction would be done in 2013. I thought, wow that's a long way away, I'll be 29 years old when this opens. Well here we are. Time flies.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mon, Nov 25, 2013 
*MRT Xinyi Line attracts 200,000 on opening day*
Taipei Times


DSC06855-21 by AllenKSL, on Flickr


DSC06811 by AllenKSL, on Flickr


DSC06843-18 by AllenKSL, on Flickr


DSC06817 by AllenKSL, on Flickr

Taipei’s MRT Xinyi Line attracted more than 200,000 passengers yesterday on its first day of operation, with major stations including Daan Park and Elephant Mountain stations packed with visitors.

Passengers flocked to the stations along the line, which began operation at 6am yesterday.

Daan Park Station, with an open garden featuring artificial waterfalls and landscapes, was packed with visitors taking pictures and enjoying the views. The lobby was turned into a performance stage at night with concerts.

According to Ling Chi-yao (凌啟堯), director of Taipei Rapid Transit Corp’s public relations division, the ridership of the line reached about 200,000 as of 7pm, and the total ridership of all MRT lines increased to about 260,000 during the day.

Three hundred company staff members were on duty to manage the crowds and explain the transfer routes at 18 major stations, and free guide pamphlets were also offered at every MRT station, he said.

The 6.5km long line, which covers seven stations — Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall, Dongmen, Daan Park, Daan Station, Xinyi Anhe, Taipei 101-World Trade Center and Elephant Mountain — integrates with the Tamsui Line and allows passengers to travel directly between Beitou and Elephant Mountain stations in about 35 minutes.

For one month, passengers who use an EasyCard are to enjoy free rides along the line, and can also get a 30 percent discount when traveling between the Chungho Line and part of the Tamsui Line between National Taiwan University Hospital and Beitou stations.

With a total budget of NT$39 billion (US$1.3 billion), the Xinyi Line was the second-most expensive MRT line in Taipei following the Chungho Line.

As the line passes through Taipei’s financial and business districts of Xinyi and Daan, the city government allotted a large part of the budget to the design of each station.

Daan Park Station, for example, cost about NT$14 million to build.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So from Tamsui, what share of the trains go to Xindian and what share to Xiangshan?


----------



## xavier114fch (Sep 6, 2011)

Woonsocket54 said:


> So from Tamsui, what share of the trains go to Xindian and what share to Xiangshan?


All Tamshui trains are bound for Xindian.
Trains to Xiangshan starts from Beitou.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

OK, is there a sane reason for changing the color of the Tamsui-Xindian line midway through the map other than to purposefully confuse people? That map is sick.


----------



## tchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> OK, is there a sane reason for changing the color of the Tamsui-Xindian line midway through the map other than to purposefully confuse people? That map is sick.


Yes, because the Xindian Line is planned to connect to the Songshan Line (also green) when it's completed next year. At that point, all Xindian Line trains will continue on that line, and the Red/Green switch won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Well, as it stands now, it is unnecessarily confusing.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map of Taipei Metro on urbanrail.net


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ According to the official map, on Urbanrail map there must be an error.
Light green line reaches now Taipower Bldg.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Explore Metro seems to have the correct map with the new extension to Taipower Building (not Railpower):










http://www.exploremetro.com/blog/travel-direct-to-taipei-101-on-the-new-taipei-metro-xinyi-line


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

I used to live at Taipower Building Station. Looks like my little station has gone through a lot of changes. 

The Red/Green thing is definitely confusing, but once you live there for a while you get used to it. When you switch from Red to Green after Guting it is the same train. All you have to do is look at the final destination of the train when you are north of Chaingkai Shek Memorial Hall, the train will either say "to Xindian" or "to Xiangshan". They will also make an announcement in 4 languages.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

Are there any direct rail connections to any of the two major international airports (Songshan and Taoyuan)?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

jam5 said:


> Are there any direct rail connections to any of the two major international airports (Songshan and Taoyuan)?


Songshan is on the MRT line while a dedicated airport rail line is under construction to Taoyuan.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Taipei metro is exdending gradually. After long awaiting downtown extension of *red* line has finally opened, along with western extension of *orange* line.

By the way, I heard both Taipei is now constructing a tram network which will be opened in this year, along with a tram network in Kaohsiung which will be opened in next year. Is it tru? If yeas, please post a map and some details here.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Daan Park


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest news from Taipei - Green Line extension from Ximen to Songshan (aka Songshan line) will open this Saturday. Free ride for the first month:
http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/local/taipei/2014/11/11/421538/MRT-Songshan.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Songshan MRT station, taken from Want China Times:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> Latest news from Taipei - Green Line extension from Ximen to Songshan (aka Songshan line) will open this Saturday. Free ride for the first month:
> http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/local/taipei/2014/11/11/421538/MRT-Songshan.htm


This article also says:



> The Metro operator has also rolled out a coded number system for each of the five lines based on the time of their inauguration in a bid to make the system more accessible for international passengers.
> 
> The Wenhu (brown) line is now designated route No. 1; the Tamsui-Xinyi (red) line will be route No. 2; the Songshan-Xindian (green) line will be route No. 3; the Zhonghe-Xinlu (orange) line is route No. 4; and the Bannan (blue) line is No. 5.


This looks to be similar to what Toronto recently did.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Taipei's redesigned subway map showing line numbers:










Source: http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/post/102097852437/taipei-2014


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ The expansion of the metro is quite impressive really. I know a lot of lines are planned/have funding confirmed now. Will look quite different over the next few years.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I love the new map, with the numbers for the lines! But the shuttles dont have any numbers.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, new Green Line extension is now opened, and urbanrail.net map updated significally, including with subway line numbers:


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Songshan Station 松山站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線



browncolour said:


>


Taken by Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Songshan Station 松山站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線




browncolour said:


>


from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Nanjing Sanmin Station 南京三民站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線



browncolour said:


>


from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Taipei Arena Station 台北小巨蛋站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線



browncolour said:


>




from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Nanjing Fuxing Station 南京復興站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線 [/COLOR]


browncolour said:


>




from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Songjiang Nanjing Station 松江南京站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線 



browncolour said:


>


from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Zhongshan Station 中山站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線 


browncolour said:


>


from Hiroshi Lin


----------



## browncolour (Dec 21, 2010)

Beimen Station 北門站, Taipei Metro Songshan Line 台北捷運松山線 



browncolour said:


>


From Hiroshi Lin


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Nice pics. 
I just love Taipei metro.


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

From Railway Gazette:


> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/taipei-opens-songshan-metro-extension.html
> *Taipei opens Songshan metro extension*
> 17 Nov 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Man lots of new goodies for Taipei Metro.

Last time I've been there (December 2010 during the International Floral Exposition), the latest train line was that Orange Line and even that is impressive.

Taipei Metro has come a long way indeed =)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Is the first phase of the yellow line from Dapinglin to New Taipei City Industrial Park going to open this year?
How's the progress?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

How long is the Metro system?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...green-mountain-line-tram-design-revealed.html
> 
> *Green Mountain Line tram design revealed*
> 11 Mar 2015
> ...


----------



## starrwulfe (Nov 27, 2010)

is there a map of the route somewhere online? I don't think I've ever even heard of a tram going under planning in Taipei up until now!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

starrwulfe said:


> is there a map of the route somewhere online? I don't think I've ever even heard of a tram going under planning in Taipei up until now!


Yes:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-awarded-danhai-tram-signalling-contract.html
> 
> *Thales awarded Danhai tram signalling contract*
> 07 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/trials-begin-on-taipei-airport-metro-line.html?channel=540
> 
> *Testing underway on Taipei airport metro line*
> Friday, April 24, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Photos from Dingpu Station, southern terminus of Line 5. Opening in June:
http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20150518/612312/


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Taipei is increasing its metro system quite satisfied. Recently introduction of number is quite practical, rather than the old name system

Line 1 is the only rubber tired metro line.
Line 2 is the longest route, may be the only suburban metro route.
Line 3 is the latest extension, and after this, it connects main areas.
Line 4is the most modern line, along with PSDs at each stations.
Line 5 will be the next extension.

Go ahead Taipei.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Taipei will be the 2nd city which will have both tram & metro, just like my city Kolkata. Kaohsiung will be the first. Congratulation Taipei.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dingpu station, future terminus of Blue line. Opening is delayed to mid-July:
http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20150623/634082/


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Taipei Metro*



Ashis Mitra said:


> Taipei is increasing its metro system quite satisfied. Recently introduction of number is quite practical, rather than the old name system
> 
> Line 1 is the only rubber tired metro line.
> Line 2 is the longest route, may be the only suburban metro route.
> ...



Red line northern part is the alignment of a former suburban railway line....


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Dingpu station opened 2015.07.06*

http://english.tbs.gov.taipei/ct.asp?xItem=109742676&ctNode=11291&mp=112012

http://english.police.gov.taipei/ct.asp?xItem=109848294&ctNode=15854&mp=108002









https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/頂埔站_(新北市)#/media/File:Taipei_MRT_Dingpu_Station_Platform_Level.JPG









https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/頂埔站_(新北市)#/media/File:Taipei_MRT_Dingpu_Station_Exit_2.JPG









https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/頂埔站_(新北市)#/media/File:Taipei_MRT_Dingpu_Station_Exit_3.JPG


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dingpu station is new terminus of line 5 (lower-left corner of map):









http://web.metro.taipei/img/all/routemap201411.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Taipei metro plans to introduce Japanese-style alphanumeric station coding










Source: http://focustaiwan.tw/news/afav/201511290020.aspx


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taipei Taoyuan Airport MRT line is under thread of not meeting March 2016 opening:
http://newtalk.tw/news/view/2015-12-25/68384


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*MRT riders break New Year’s record*
Taipei Times with CNA _Excerpt_
Jan. 2, 2016 

Ridership on the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system on New Year’s Eve and early New Year’s Day exceeded 3 million passengers, breaking the previous record, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp said yesterday.

A total of 3.03 million passengers traveled on the Taipei MRT system in the 24-hour period between 6am on Thursday and 6am yesterday, an increase of 66,000 from a year earlier, company statistics showed.

With the expansion of the MRT network, ridership on New Year’s Eve and New Year’s Day has been growing to record-breaking numbers, the company said.

In 2014, the company inaugurated the Songshan-Xindian line that intersects with three others, allowing more people to go to New Year’s parties around Taipei 101.

About 402,000 passengers rode the Songshan-Xindian line, 829,000 rode the Tamsui-Xinyi line and about 1 million rode the Bannan line in the 24-hour period, the company said.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Taiwan subforum:



Awesome.e said:


> Taipei, Feb. 3 (CNA) The Executive Yuan said Wednesday that it could not bet on whether a mass rapid transit (MRT) line between Taipei and the country's main airport will be inaugurated before May 20, when President-elect Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) is set to assume office.
> 
> According to Cabinet spokesman Sun Lih-chyuan (孫立群), there are no questions concerning the construction safety of the long-delayed MRT line, but he pointed out that the problem is that the one-way travel time will not fall within the 35 minutes as stipulated in the contract, mainly because the signal integration system still needs to be optimized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

That MRT line has become a bit of a joke. This must be at least the fourth time they've pushed back the opening. I feel like I've been staring at the completed track and stations for about two years now with nothing but test runs occurring on the line


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Taiwan subforum:



Noodles7 said:


> MRT circle line works in Banqiao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sat, Mar 05, 2016 
Taipei Times with CNA _Excerpt_
*MRT airport line opening delayed until year’s end*
NOT FAST ENOUGH : The trains could not reach the desired speeds in the trial runs, increasing the planned commute time by two minutes, which violates a contract 

Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) officials yesterday apologized for delays to the MRT system’s connection to Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport that set the project completion date back by six months.

Bowing at a news conference, Deputy Minister of Transportation and Commuications Tseng Dar-jen (曾大仁), Bureau of High Speed Rail Director-General Allen Hu (胡湘麟) and bureau chief engineer Chung Wei-li (鍾維力) apologized, saying that the launch date for the airport MRT line would be delayed.

It was the sixth delay since the project was announced in 2002. The project is to connect the airport directly to the MRT’s Taipei Main Station, stopping at Jhongli Township (中壢) and the Taoyuan High Speed Rail Station.

The MRT line is still undergoing trial runs and the primary reason for its delay is six of the 46 test items failing to meet contract standards, Hu told the news conference.

According to the contract, terminal-to-terminal MRT trains must travel at an average speed of 60kph, while trains that stop at each station must travel at an average speed of 45kph.

The trains currently travel at 57km and 42km per hour respectively, Hu said.

The speed has affected the expected time of arrival of trains on one-way trips, which was set at 35 minutes from Taipei Main Station to Taoyuan airport, the ministry said, adding that the line took 36 to 37 minutes to make a single one-way trip.

The time between trains, standing at three minutes and 15 seconds, does not meet the three minutes stated in the contract, Hu said.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

^^ Who cares?!! Just sue, Taiwan needs an airport express line like 10 years ago. It is such a pain to get from Taoyuan Airport to the city. This airport line is such a joke. I remember when i was in Taiwan in 2014 they said that the line was going to open soon. It has been nearly 2 years!


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I made a new map of Taipei subway with the lines in construction or in project











High resolution image here:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/taipei/


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's an aerial video showing the works on the MRT circle line from Qizhang station to Banxin station:






Also in reference to Zidar's map ^^^, work has also started on the Wanda-Shulin line. They have started building the section from CKS memorial hall station to Zhonghe (8 stations). When completed it will have 21 stations.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

May 25, 2017 
*Airport MRT to turn first profit in six years: mayor*
RED NUMBERS : The Taoyuan Airport MRT is under criticism for high losses and low ridership, but the city’s mayor emphasized this is normal for new lines
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

Taoyuan Metro Corp is aiming to balance the budget for the operation of the Taoyuan International Airport MRT line within six years, Taoyuan Mayor Cheng Wen-tsan (鄭文燦) said yesterday, adding that the metro firm had experienced an additional financial loss due to the delayed launch of the airport MRT system.

The MRT corporation has been receiving revenue since the airport MRT system began operations three months ago, Cheng said, adding that the system has an average of 56,000 passengers per day, which is more than expected.

The financial status of the airport MRT system operator has been under public scrutiny since the company reported accumulating financial losses of almost NT$1.8 billion (US$60 million) since its establishment in 2010 only three months into the operation of the airport MRT line.

Several Taoyuan city councilors have proposed measures to boost the system’s ridership to reduce losses, including lowering ticket prices and asking international travelers to pay higher fares.

On his Facebook page, National Taiwan University law professor Lee Mau-sheng (李茂生) pointed to a lack of passengers using the smaller stations along the airport MRT line.

The government built these small stations to stimulate housing development in less-developed areas along the line, so they cannot be expected to draw a lot of passengers to the system, Lee said.

Cheng said it was normal that the small stations in the airport MRT system have fewer passengers than those in the Taipei Railway Station or Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport.

The central and local governments have failed to enforce urban development plans in some of the areas where small MRT stations are located, including around Shanbi (山鼻), Kengko (坑口), Dayuan (大園), Hengshan (橫山) and Singnan (新南) stations, Cheng said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taoyuan Airport Railway

桃園機場捷運 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

桃園機場捷運 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr

桃園機場捷運 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

July 25, 2017 
*Taipei reiterates wish for Nangang light rail station*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

Taipei Deputy Mayor Charles Lin (林欽榮) yesterday said the city government supports the construction of a light rail system between Keelung and Taipei, but suggested that the line’s terminal station be located at Taipei’s Nangang (南港) Railway Station.

Lin yesterday met with Taipei Department of Rapid Transit Systems Commissioner Chang Tzer-hsiung (張澤雄), Department of Transportation Commissioner Chang Jer-yang (張哲揚) and Department of Urban Development Deputy Commissioner Chang Kang-wei (張剛維) to explain the city’s stance.

“To enhance the connections between the greater Taipei area, Keelung and Taoyuan, we think the light rail system is necessary for the overall national land development,” Lin said. “The city government is supportive and willing to assist in accomplishing it.”

He said the city’s East District Gateway Project aims to make Nangang Railway Station a regional multimodal transportation hub that would connect passengers traveling on the Taiwan High Speed Rail Corp, the Taiwan Railways Administration and the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) systems, while also connecting northern and eastern Taiwan.

The ministry has said setting up the light rail system’s terminal station at the Taipei World Trade Center Nangang Exhibition Hall would be feasible, but the city government thinks it would be technically difficult, Lin said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

July 25, 2017 
*Rail terminus at Nangang said to cost extra NT$5bn*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The special budget for the construction of a light rail system to connect Taipei and Keelung would need an extra NT$5 billion (US$164.7 million) if the government followed the Taipei City Government’s suggestion that the route’s terminal station should be at Nangang MRT Station, rather than the Taipei Nangang Exhibition Center MRT Station, the Railway Reconstruction Bureau said yesterday.

Under the government’s Forward-looking Infrastructure Development Program, the Keelung light rail project has a budget of NT$8.1 billion.
The proposed extension of the route would entail further construction and land expropriation costs that would increase the budget by an estimated 60 percent.

The bureau planned to make the Nangang Exhibition Center Station the terminus of the light rail system so that passengers could continue their journeys using the MRT’s brown or blue lines, Railway Reconstruction Bureau Acting Director-General Allen Hu (胡湘麟) said.

In addition, light-rail passengers wanting to access Nangang MRT Station could walk about 1km west after exiting Nangang Exhibition Center MRT Station, he said.

The Railway Reconstruction Bureau is considering two possibilities for a Nangang Exhibition Center terminus, he said.

One is to build an above-ground station at Nansi Park (南汐公園), opposite the center; the other is to build an underground station on Nangang Road (南港路), he said.

The bureau favors the above-ground site, as it would allow smooth connection to the existing Taiwan Railways Administration railway route and light-rail passengers arriving at the station could access the Nangang Exhibition Center Station through two MRT exits inside the park, he said.
In addition, that option would not disrupt the traffic near the MRT station, the bureau said.

“However, the Taipei City Government proposed that the light rail system be extended to the Nangang MRT Station by an underground railway line. Therefore, our team has begun researching the possibility of building an underground light rail station,” Hu said.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2017/07/25/2003675258


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TAIPEI by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taoyuan MRT 1655 by Tomiuka,y, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Circular Line or Yellow Line (Y as identifier) (Taipei Metro) under construction


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aug 26, 2017 
*Airport MRT welcomes 10 millionth passenger*
LUCKY JOURNEY : The Japanese woman, who used the airport line for the first time, was given NT$50,000 worth of Breeze Group gift vouchers and MRT cards in a frame
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

The Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport Access MRT System yesterday welcomed its 10 millionth passenger, who was given a prize, Taoyuan Metro Corp said.

The passenger was Japanese Yuka Shimooka, who arrived at Taipei Main Station at 11:34am, the company said.

Shimooka, a professor at Hiroshima University, said she has visited Taiwan more than 20 times and that she came to Taipei this time to attend a seminar, for which she would stay in the city for three days.

On her previous visits, she took the airport shuttle bus to downtown Taipei, Shimooka said, adding that she rode the Airport MRT Line for the first time yesterday.

She was frightened when MRT personnel stopped her after she passed through a ticketing gate, Shimooka said, adding that they then told her that she was the 10 millionth passenger.

The company gave her Breeze Group gift vouchers worth NT$50,000 as well as various Airport MRT cards placed inside a frame as a souvenir.

The two passengers who preceded and followed Shimooka were each given Breeze Group gift vouchers worth NT$20,000, the company said.

The airport MRT system was launched in March and it has transported an average of 54,000 passengers per day as of last month, Taoyuan Metro Corp chairman Liu Kun-i (劉坤億) said.

The daily passenger volume rose to 57,000 this month because of the Taipei Summer Universiade, he said.

“The Athletes’ Village is close to Linkou Station [A9]. Athletes from around the world are taking the Airport MRT system to go to different venues, and many of the venues are close to Airport MRT stations. People who want to watch the Games would take the Airport MRT system to watch the Games as well,” Liu said, adding that he is confident about achieving the company’s goal of transporting 80,000 passengers per day.

From next month, the firm will offer a 20 percent discount to people buying 12 tickets at a time, which would benefit college students and commuters, Liu said.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

The lates video of Circular Line or Yellow Line (Y as identifier) (Taipei Metro) under construction


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_0123 by 威翰 陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0082 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

lipstick by TC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北市新型雙層觀光巴士 DSCN2763 by ggx2 ggx2's video(輔導級PG), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

dongmen station 9720 by Tomiuka y, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT Taipei Taiwan Itinerary Commuting Guide Tips (107 of 109) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT Map Taipei Taiwan Itinerary Commuting Guide Tips (96 of 109) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Da'an Station by Fabio Frignani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blue ribbon in the city by Harley Song, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20171209-DSC01178 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taiwan,Taipei by 順境 林, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

捷運大安森林公園站 by Jason Xu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT Zhongxiao Spongebob by Mark S, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1063 by 陳 冠全, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

xxx 03 Taipei Metro - Wenhu Line 36 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei metro publishes standard earthquake response protocol*
Feb 20, 2018
_Excerpt_

(CNA) With more than 2 million passenger-journeys a day, the Taipei metro system has a standard response protocol in the event of an earthquake, the specific measures of which depend on the intensity of the temblor.

Taipei Rapid Transit Corp. (TRTC) publicized that protocol on Tuesday in the wake of a magnitude-5.3 earthquake that shook the northeastern county of Yilan. The company indicated it was making the protocol public to raise awareness of earthquake response procedures on the metro system.

The mass rapid transport system operator said 10 locations on the Taipei metro system are equipped with a seismograph and these seismographs record seismic movements and issue alerts when an earthquake occurs.

When a temblor strikes, response measures are immediately adopted and can involve slowing down or stopping trains depending on the intensity of the tremor, according to TRTC.

Under TRTC's earthquake response protocol, trains continue to run at normal speed when the intensity of a quake measures 1 on Taiwan's 7-tier earthquake intensity scale, while running trains are slowed down when intensity is 2-3, so the conductor can conduct a system check.

When an intensity of 4 is recorded, trains are stopped before restarting at a slower speed until the nearest station is reached where passengers are asked to disembark. The train, station and related equipment then undergo safety checks before the system can be restarted at normal safety levels.

If a tremor with an intensity of 5 or more is recorded, the previous protocol is followed, but additional safety checks of the structure of crucial facilities are conducted at the end of the day.

TRTC urges passengers to stay calm in the event of an earthquake and follow the instructions of station personnel.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mar 15, 2018 
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
*Taipei forecasts 236,000 to sign up for monthly pass*
MASS BENEFIT? Only about 10 percent of the 2 million daily MRT users would benefit from the unlimited ride program, which is to cost NT$940 million in subsidies

The Taipei Department of Transportation yesterday estimated that 236,000 cards will be registered for an all-in-one transportation pass rolled out by the Taipei and New Taipei City governments on Tuesday that allows unlimited rides on the MRT metropolitan rail line and buses in the two cities, as well as free 30-minute YouBike rides, for NT$1,280 (US$43.75) per month.

The monthly pass does not require users to buy a new card, as they can register their existing EasyCards, including cobranded cards, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp said.

Registration is available at value-adding machines in MRT stations, and the monthly pass option — found in the upper right corner of the display — should be selected before a card is placed on the reader, it said.

MRT station personnel can also provide assistance, it added.

The monthly pass should be activated within 30 days after April 16, the company said, adding that it is valid for 30 days after activation.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

waiting by An Foto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_1164 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Sightseeing Bus Volvo B8RLE KKA-1153 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei



Taipei Walker said:


> Taipei Circular Line update





Taipei Walker said:


> Taipei, Circular Line tests, April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_5577 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_6311 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

木柵機廠 by 陳 冠全, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT Longshan Temple Station, Taipei by Qiu George, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I like the half-platform-doors better then the whole ones.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I don't. Simply because noise and heat mitigation is not as good. I don't know if you have been to Singapore, but the stations are beautifully airconditioned underground. The trains are as well, but when you step between the train and the station there is a blast of hot air from the tunnel. It'll be harder to regulate the temperature without having a sealed door system.

This is a major consideration in a country that has a more tropical climate.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, since the tunnels are deep underground, street-level heat never makes it down there, so that gush of wind would be ... cool.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Street level doesn't, but the trains generate quite a lot of heat in most systems - especially trains fitted with aircon. As I said, despite the Singaporean system being relatively deep, it still gets hot between the platform and the train when the doors are open. 

Also, the deep level tubes in London are a perfect example whereby being deeper isn't always a guaranteed cooling mechanism.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Street level doesn't, but the trains generate quite a lot of heat in most systems - especially trains fitted with aircon. As I said, despite the Singaporean system being relatively deep, it still gets hot between the platform and the train when the doors are open.
> 
> Also, the deep level tubes in London are a perfect example whereby being deeper isn't always a guaranteed cooling mechanism.


The platform screen doors actually trap the trains' heat dissipation whereas the open stations have a much larger volume of cool underground air for which the heat will spread so that the passengers won't actually feel the gush when they board.

Hot air rises so passengers should not bear the brunt of it on the platform.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess the Taiwanese are critical about construction labor days and noise, but they are not concerned by what a visual eyesore the Circular Line is.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Circular line will open soon


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Sightseeing Bus Volvo B8RLE KKA-1157 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_8457 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

July 1, 2019
*Firm ends free Wi-Fi on MRT*
PRICE COMPETITION: The Taipei City Government activated 158 new hotspots for its TPE-Free Wi-Fi service after Hoveringsys said it ended its Free AD WiFi service
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

Hoveringsys Corp has stopped offering its Free AD WiFi service within the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system due to price competition from the nation’s major telecoms, the National Communications Commission (NCC) said yesterday.

The free Wi-Fi service was launched in July 2017 through a partnership between the Taipei-based company and Taipei Rapid Transit Corp (TRTC).

Users needed to tap on an advertisement page to access the service and did not need to set up an account.

Each user could access the service for free for 30 minutes. They could re-access the network should they be disconnected, and there were no limits on the number of times they could access the service.

The company sustained its operations through advertising revenue.

Last year, the company and TRTC announced that the service could be accessed on carriages and at MRT stations.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/07/01/2003717910


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Random day, rainy day 雨下的公車裡的台北 by Aymeric 理克, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Metro - Wenhu Line (Line 1) 34, Taipei Zoo by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bus to Tucheng by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Danhai light rail to increase service during peak hours*


_MG_0882 by waychen_c, on Flickr

Taipei, July 30 (CNA) Starting in September, trains on the Danhai Light Rail Transit system will run more frequently during peak travel hours, the operating company said Tuesday.

In the period 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. daily, the trains will depart every 12 minutes instead of every 15 minutes, the New Taipei Metro Corporation (NTMC) said.

The more frequent service will help reduce congestion on the Danhai line, which has been seeing growing ridership since it was launched last December, NTMC General Manager Wu Kuo-chi (吳國濟) said.

According to the NTMC, new electronic billboards will also soon be installed at the LRT Hongshulin Station to display the arrival and departure times of the trains.

The line, the first phase of a four-line light rail system, runs through 11 stations between Hongshulin MRT Station and Kanding Station, including seven overhead stops and four at ground level.

Since the light rail line began operation on Dec. 24, 2018, its ridership has reached a total 2.4 million passengers, according to Wu.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

環狀線穩定性測試 | Stability test of Circular Line by 容緣 林, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

桃園捷運1000型電聯車 by James Chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019.Aug Danhai LRT淡海輕軌 by Becky (FBhotobybeckys), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei MRT by 皓翌洪, on Flickr


----------



## zg5 (Aug 25, 2019)

^^What does the "R" stand for?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

zg5 said:


> ^^What does the "R" stand for?


Red Line


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei MRT station at early morning(10658臺北市大安區信義路3段180號B1) by Liang-hung Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*First phase of MRT Wanda Line to be completed by 2025 *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Aug. 30 (CNA) Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je (柯文哲) said Friday that the first phase of the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit Wanda-Zhonghe-Shulin Line is scheduled to be completed by 2025.

Ko made the comment while inspecting the underground MRT Taipei Botanical Garden Station currently under construction.

In the first phase of construction, a 9.5 kilometer-long line is being built connecting Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall Station to Juguang Station in Zhonghe. It will have a total of nine underground stations.

According to the Taipei Department of Rapid Transit Systems, Taipei Botanical Garden Station will be the smallest of all the MRT stations currently in operation.

In order to preserve the integrity of the site, engineers had to carry out 44 months of archaeological excavation before construction work on the station started.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201908300013.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

雲影 by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

捷運工程 Taipei Circular yellow Line


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Six-compartment trains to Xinbeitou too noisy *
PLAN SCRAPPED:The noise levels of nearly half of the test runs exceeded the maximum allowed level of 85 decibels, the Taipei Rapid Transit Corp said
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Sep 16, 2019

A plan to add direct trains between Daan (大安站) and Xinbeitou (新北投站) stations cannot be approved because the noise on trial runs exceeded maximum allowed levels, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp (TRTC) said on Saturday.

Passengers taking the Tamsui-Xinyi Line (淡水信義線), also known as the Red Line, to and from Xinbeitou station must transfer at Beitou station (北投站), while the trains running between Xinbeitou and Beitou stations only have three compartments.

The noise on trial runs of six-compartment trains between Daan and Xinbeitou stations did not comply with the Noise Control Standards (噪音管制標準), so the plan was not approved by the Taipei City Government, the company said.

The plan was proposed by the wardens of Beitou District’s (北投) Changan (長安), Zhonghxin (中心), Wenquan (溫泉) and Linquan (林泉) boroughs in a meeting with Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je (柯文哲) in May.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/09/16/2003722375


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0899s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei MRT mulling adjustment to discount fare scheme *

Taipei, Oct. 5 (CNA) The pricing scheme of Taipei MRT may be adjusted by yearend, with the universal 20 percent discount for passengers using smart cards to be replaced with an intensity-based program if a proposed adjustment goes through, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp. (TRTC) said earlier this week.

TRTC, a government-owned corporation that operates the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), said the new program may charge passengers according to how often they take the MRT, and the initial plan is that those using the service for more than 40 times a month could enjoy a discount bigger than 20 percent.

Under this new proposal, light users may see less discount on their train fare, but details remain in discussion, TRTC said, adding that the scheme will be handed over to the Taipei City government for a review by the end of this year.

Facing complaints about the potential fare hike, the company argued that while its operation costs continue to increase following expansion of the network in recent years, it has never raised the ticket price since it began operating the subway system in 1996.

The current pricing scheme is neither good for marketing nor fair to the users, TRTC said.

The 20-percent off campaign was originally launched to meet the government's policy to push for smart card-based transportation, and the goal was met as the Taipei MRT currently sees 97 percent of passengers using an electronic card, which they swipe to enter stations to ride the trains.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201910050006.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ground broken for Taoyuan Metro green line*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Oct. 11 (CNA) The green line of the Taoyuan mass rapid transit (MRT) system broke ground Friday, with its operations scheduled to start in 2026 aimed at linking the current Airport Metro, or purple line.

According to the Department of Rapid Transit Systems of the Taoyuan City government, the new line will be 27.8 kilometers long, with stops at 21 stations -- 10 underground and 11 elevated.

The budget for the line totals NT$98.2 billion (US$3.17 billion), with the city government paying NT$39.7 billion and the central government shouldering the remainder, according to the department.

The ground-breaking ceremony was presided over by Taoyuan Mayor Cheng Wen-tsan (鄭文燦) and attended by Premier Su Tseng-chang (蘇貞昌).

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201910110007.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nangang MRT by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Circular line (Taipei Metro)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Zhongxiao Fuxing station by Floris Vogelpoel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by Anton V.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_7421 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* TRTC to start rewards plan after holiday *
 FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS:TRTC said it plans to drop its current 20 percent discount program for a rewards scheme, but critics denounced the loss in benefits for others 
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Dec 7, 2019

Taipei Rapid Transit Corp (TRTC) yesterday said it plans to substitute the 20 percent discount for Taipei MRT tickets purchased using electronic payment cards for a loyalty reward program to be implemented as soon as possible after the Lunar New Year holiday.

The loyalty reward program is intended to benefit people who regularly take the Taipei MRT with more discounts the more often they ride, TRTC general manager Yen Pang-chieh (顏邦傑) said at a Taipei City Council Transportation Committee meeting to review TRTC’s fiscal 2020 budget

The proposal, which received a nod from the Taipei City Government, but must still be reviewed by the company’s board before the city gives final approval, would offer cash rebates when a rider swipes their card at the gate, Yen said.

Passengers taking the MRT 11 to 20 times per month would receive a 10 percent rebate, which would increase by 5 percent for every additional 10 rides, Yen said, adding that those who ride 51 times per month would receive a rebate of 30 percent.

An office worker might take the MRT 22 times a month and it is entirely possible they would take the MRT should they have any gatherings after work, the company said, adding that it would be easy to accrue 50 rides in one month.

More : http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2019/12/07/2003727119


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New Taipei Loop Line 14 stations first look


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_8640 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT by Leng Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

臺北客運 205路 670-FM by 1taiwan360km2, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_9388 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* MRT Circular Line section to miss target to open by end of 2019 *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Dec. 24 (CNA) The first section of the Circular Line of Taipei's mass rapid transit system will not start operating by the end of the year as expected because the date for a final inspection has yet to be set, New Taipei's Department of Transit Systems said Monday.

New Taipei Mayor Hou You-yi (侯友宜) said on Dec. 18 that if a final inspection was set for Dec. 24 and improvements were made as requested, the line's first section would likely start operations by the end of the year.

If not, he hoped the line would start service as soon as possible once the safety of the system was ensured, he said at the time.

A Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) official told CNA there was no plan to conduct a final inspection on Tuesday.

Instead, a meeting was scheduled for Saturday to discuss the implementation, procedures, and schedule for a final inspection before the inspection date is set.

More : http://focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201912240006.aspx


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei: Daan Forest Park by Rogelio Arcangel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

After an eight-year construction period, the Xinbei Loop Line is heading to the countdown to traffic, with a total length of 15.4 kilometers and a total of 14 stations, connecting the four administrative districts of Xindian, Zhonghe, Banqiao and Xinzhuang.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

robhood said:


> After an eight-year construction period, the Xinbei Loop Line is heading to the countdown to traffic, with a total length of 15.4 kilometers and a total of 14 stations, connecting the four administrative districts of Xindian, Zhonghe, Itabashi and Xinzhuang.


Itabashi? You mean Banqiao. I guess a Japanese pronunciation works because Hanzi/Kanji.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_0088 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New year's ridership record : https://focustaiwan.tw/society/202001010005


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_1138 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

臺北客運 231德霖科大-西門 KKB-1620 by m654u;6, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New Taipei bus company fined for not serving man with disability *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, July 20 (CNA) The New Taipei Transportation Department on Monday fined a city bus company NT$9,000 (US$305) after one of its drivers refused to provide service to a person who has spinal muscular atrophy, a type of neuromuscular disorder.

The incident took place very early Sunday morning, when a young man named Hu Ting-shuo (胡庭碩) was trying to catch a No. 857 bus outside the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Luzhou Station bound for Wugu District.

Hu said the Sanchung Bus Company driver declined him access because he was on an electric mobility scooter, which the driver claimed was not allowed.

Fortunately, the young man said, he was able to get home on the next bus, which came roughly 10 minutes later.

Hu, who also happens to work for the city government's Youth Advisory Committee, then filed a complaint with the Transportation Department. After reviewing footage taken from the bus' surveillance cameras, the department fined the company NT$9,000 based on the Highway Act for deliberately denying to provide service to passengers, said division chief Lin Shih-chin (林詩欽).

More : New Taipei bus company fined for not serving man with disability - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_2008 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Driverless bus service begins in New Taipei *
_Excerpt_
August 3, 2020

(CNA) A free driverless bus service between a Danhai Light Rail station and a nearby department store began on a limited basis on Monday ahead of its scheduled opening to the general public in September.

The service, which was jointly developed by Chunghwa Telecom, Kingwaytek Technology and Tanshui Bus Transportation Co., will run between Kanding Station and Miranew Square in New Taipei, and take about five minutes each way.

It is the first public transportation service in Taiwan that integrates driverless buses with cellular vehicle-to-everything (C-V2X) technology, which allows the bus to communicate with roadside detectors, an online monitoring network, and other vehicles on the road, according to Chunghwa Telecom.

A total of 20 passengers are allowed on board at a time, and the buses will run every 20 minutes between 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. from Tuesday to Friday, with an extra service at night on weekends. 

More : Driverless bus service begins in New Taipei - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Masks made mandatory again on Taipei MRT *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Aug. 6 (CNA) Passengers using Taipei's mass rapid transit (MRT) system are required to wear masks for the duration of their trip with immediate effect, regardless of whether they can maintain social distancing, Taipei Rapid Transit Corporation (Taipei Metro) said Thursday.

Anyone who fails to comply to the reinstatement of the compulsory mask wearing rule, which came after several foreign nationals tested positive for COVID-19 after returning to their home countries from Taiwan, will be denied service and potentially fined up to NT$15,000 (US$511), Taipei Metro said.

Three foreign nationals, two from Japan and one from Thailand, were diagnosed with COVID-19 after returning home from Taiwan in June, July and August. 

More : Masks made mandatory again on Taipei MRT - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

alignment by TC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei MRT introduces mask vending machines *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Aug. 15 (CNA) The Taipei metro system on Saturday started dispensing face masks from vending machines installed in six of its stations, according to system operator Taipei Rapid Transit Corp.

The service allows passengers with no masks to buy them at a cost of NT$10 (US$0.3) each to meet Taipei MRT's requirement to wear a mask inside stations and for the duration of the trips, according to the company.

The rule took effect on Aug. 6.

The machines were set in stations with a large number of passengers -- including Taipei Main Station, Taipei City Hall, Zhongshan, Zhongxiao Xinsheng, Nanjing Fuxing and Guting -- it said.

No registration is needed to obtain the masks, and passengers can use cash, EasyCards and electronic wallets to make the purchases, the company said.

More : Taipei MRT introduces mask vending machines - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Next infrastructure phase eyes rail, 5G *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
August 17, 2020

A substantial portion of the NT$230 billion (US$7.8 billion) budgeted by the Executive Yuan for the third phase of the Forward-looking Infrastructure Development Program would go toward rail construction and the development of 5G infrastructure, sources said on Saturday.

The proposed budget would be divided into two parts: NT$124.1 billion for the next fiscal year and NT$105.9 billion for fiscal year 2022, the sources said.

Rail construction projects account for NT$40.2 billion of the budget, including NT$5.6 billion for a rail elevation project in Chiayi, NT$4.7 billion for an electrification project along the Chaojhou (潮州) section of the South Link Line and *NT$1.4 billion for a light rail project connected to the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit System in New Taipei City’s Ankeng District (安坑), they said.*

The projects are expected to spur domestic demand, they added. 

More : Next infrastructure phase eyes rail, 5G - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

臺北捷運 C301 紅樹林站 by m654u;6, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200806140058 by 致晟 石, on Flickr

20200806133921 by 致晟 石, on Flickr

20200806141232 by 致晟 石, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200824-EGL01787 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北，生活影像 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

豐榮客運 KKA-6133 48 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

XingFu to Jing An on the new Yellow Circular Line


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan Full MRT Metro Ride on Brown (Wenhu) Line





*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New Taipei to modify Tamsui light rail route due to local opposition *
_Excerpt_ 

New Taipei, Sept. 29 (CNA) New Taipei will submit a revised plan for the second phase of its light rail network in Tamsui to the central government in October due to opposition from residents living along the planned route, a city official said Tuesday.

During a city government meeting on the Danhai Light Rail Transit system's construction, Lin Yao-chang (林耀長), deputy head of the city's Department of Rapid Transit Systems, reported about changes to the Blue Seaside Line that runs alongside the Tamsui River.

While the first phase of the line, which will connect the existing Green Mountain Line to Tamsui Fishermen's Wharf via Taipei University of Marine Technology and Shalun, is expected to enter service by the end of this year, the second phase has faced opposition from local residents, he said.

The second phase of the line, which will link the Tamsui MRT station with Tamsui Fisherman's Wharf, has a section that runs through the Tamsui Old Street in the current plan.

However, following a series of discussions with local residents, the department is to come up with a modified route and financial plan to be submitted to the Ministry of Transportation and Communications in October.

More : New Taipei to modify Tamsui light rail route due to local opposition - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北客運 KKB-1691 by hsuhauwi, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

translation








台湾では、ポケボールで地下鉄乗ったりお菓子買ったりできる


気分上がるね、これ！交通系ICカードといえば日本ではSuicaかPasmo、台湾ではEasyCardだそうで、電車やバスに乗るのにはもちろん、コンビニなどでも使えて大人気なんだとか。でも日本とちょっと違うのは、いろんなカタチや大きさのEasyCardから選べるところ。なんとポケモン社からライセンスを受けて商品化されたモンスターボール型のスマートカード（カード？）もあって、決済すると光るらしいです




www.gizmodo.jp





You can now use a pokeball in Taiwanese subways! which function like a rail pass card. you can also use it to buy snacks at certain places


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei-Keelung LRRT plan proposed *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Oct 14, 2020

Taipei and New Taipei City yesterday said that they are willing to bear a larger share of the costs to construct a light-rail system connecting Taipei and Keelung, although neither committed to a specific amount.

Minister of Transportation and Communications Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) met with Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je (柯文哲), New Taipei City Mayor Hou You-yi (侯友宜) and Keelung Mayor Lin Yu-chang (林右昌) to discuss the possibility of upgrading a previously proposed system connecting Taipei and Keelung to a rapid transit line.

The four reached five preliminary agreements, which were announced at a news conference.

First, the light-rail system would be upgraded to be a light rail rapid transit (LRRT) system, which would have automatic train operation, they told the news conference.

Second, the system’s terminal in Taipei would be at the the Taipei Nangang Exhibition Hall MRT Station on the Bannan Line (Blue Line), and connect to the Nangang Railway Station via an underground section, they said.

More : Taipei-Keelung LRRT plan proposed - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Experts concerned about sustainability of planned Taipei-Keelung MRT line *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Oct. 14 (CNA) Some transportation experts on Wednesday expressed reservations about the sustainability of a plan to extend the Greater Taipei mass rapid transit network into Keelung, after officials touted the line as "a big step forward for Keelung" a day earlier.

The plan put forth by the central government and three local governments Tuesday aims to build an MRT line parallel to a section of railway that runs between Taipei and Keelung, but there might not be enough passenger demand on that route to sustain business on the two lines, said Huang Tai-sheng (黃台生), associate professor at the Department of Transportation & Logistics Management, National Chiaotung University.

"Only one of the two lines would survive" if the city governments of Taipei, New Taipei and Keelung proceeded with that plan, Huang predicted.

Furthermore, the plan poses the challenge of building an MRT line through a high density residential area and very close to an existing section of railway, he said, expressing doubts that there will be enough physical space for both lines.

He suggested that the proposal be revised to replace the railway line with an MRT line, which would allow Taiwan Railways Administration (TRA) to focus on mid-to long-distance travel in that area, leaving the MRT line to serve passengers on short stops.

More : Experts concerned about sustainability of planned Taipei-Keelung MRT line - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei MRT by 承祐 黃, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

三重客運 491-FS 9102 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Tamsui light rail seaside line to start partial operations Nov. 15 *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 4 (CNA) Part of the Danhai Light Rail Transit system in New Taipei City will start operations on Nov. 15 after it received final approval from the transport ministry on Wednesday, New Taipei city government said.

The first section of the Blue Seaside Line near Tamsui River will start carrying passengers at 2 p.m. that day following an opening ceremony at 10 a.m., according to New Taipei Metro Corporation.

Passengers holding electronic tickets will be able to travel for free between the three Blue Seaside Line stations of Taipei University of Marine Technology, Shalun, and Tamsui Fishermen's Wharf during the first month, the company said.

The 2.15-km section will allow passengers to travel between Fishermen's Wharf and Hongshulin, as it will connect with the existing Green Mountain Line via Binhai Shalun Station which runs from Hongshulin MRT Station to Kanding Station through 11 stops.

The rest of the seaside line is 5.71 km in length and is expected to be completed by 2024. It will extend the light rail service from Fisherman's Wharf to Tamsui MRT Station, with six stations along the Tamsui River.

More : Tamsui light rail seaside line to start partial operations Nov. 15 - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20201101-GR006725 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

*New Tamsui light rail line to Fisherman's Wharf starts service*








CNA photo Nov. 15, 2029
Taipei, Nov. 15 (CNA) A new section of the Danhai Light Rail Transit system in New Taipei, which extends the service along a route to Tamsui Fisherman's Wharf, started operations Sunday with a series of celebratory events at the wharf.
At the opening ceremony at 10 a.m., Minister of Transportation and Communications Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) said passengers with electronic metro passes would get free rides for a month on the first section of the Blue Seaside Line when the service started at 2 p.m.
The new 2-kilometer section of the line has three stations -- Taipei University of Marine Technology, Shalun, and Tamsui Fisherman's Wharf, a popular sightseeing area.
In celebration of the opening of the new section, a series of events were held at the wharf, including a fun fair with about 30 booths, which started at 3 p.m., a 10-minute fireworks show, and a concert featuring performances by pop music singers and groups at 7:30 p.m., according to New Taipei Metro Corp. (NTMC)
NTMC also issued commemorative one-day passes to mark the launch of the new section.
Meanwhile, New Taipei Mayor Hou Yu-ih (侯友宜) said at the opening ceremony that the passenger count has grown 42 percent since the light rail system's first section --the Green Mountain Line -- opened in December 2018, and the passenger load will continue to increase with the development of the Blue Seaside Line.
The launch of the new section means that passengers will be able to travel directly from Hongshulin to Fishermen's Wharf, the NTMC said, adding that the service from Hongshulin will alternate between Kanding and Fishermen's Wharf every 7-8 minutes, from 6 a.m. to midnight.
The new line also connects via Shalun Station with the existing Green Mountain Line, which runs from Hongshulin MRT Station to Kanding Station through 11 stations, according to NTMC.







Map courtesy of NTMC
The Blue Seaside Line is scheduled to be completed in 2024, with the construction of an additional 5.71 km section between Fisherman's Wharf and Tamsui MRT Station, according to NTMC.
The full plan for the Danhai light rail system is to build four lines -- Blue, Green, Bali and Sanzhi -- at a total cost of NT$15.3 billion (US$468.78 million), NTMC said.
(By Wang Hung-kuo and Evelyn Kao) 
Enditem/pc

Source: New Tamsui light rail line to Fisherman's Wharf starts service - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Minister urges New Taipei City-Taipei metro firms deal *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 5, 2020

The metro firms of Taipei and New Taipei City should be integrated, while New Taipei City government representation should be bolstered to help resolve a dispute over rights to operate the Circular Line (Yellow Line), Minister of Transportation and Communications Lin Chia-lung said yesterday.

Lin made the comments after radio talk show host Clara Chou asked him about exchanges between Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je and New Taipei City Mayor Hou You-yi over which city should operate the line.

Hou has said that New Taipei City would seek to retake the rights, as most of the lines route is within its borders, while Ko has said that Taipei Metro should be the main operator, as it was built by the Taipei Department of Rapid Transit Systems.

Ko called on Lin to arbitrate.

The dispute would not be resolved simply by looking at which city constructed the line or paid the most for construction, Lin said.

Construction and operation of an MRT line can be treated as separate matters, Lin said. I think we should consolidate the costs and human resources when it comes to building an MRT line, but managing operations requires the participation of local governments.

More : Minister urges New Taipei City-Taipei metro firms deal - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_1097 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20201115-GR006929 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_5406 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

打烊前的捷運站... by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

D70_3086_Realistic by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_3971 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taiwan Taoyuan Int’l Airport MRT by 承祐 黃, on Flickr

Taiwan Taoyuan Int’l Airport MRT by 承祐 黃, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei adds another 16 electric buses to meet 2022 goals *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Dec 31, 2020

The Taipei City Government has added 16 electric buses to its fleet, in a push to cut carbon emissions and noise pollution, the Taipei Department of Transportation told a news conference on Monday.

Shin-Shin Bus, a bus operator, has replaced 16 diesel-powered buses, which served the 236 and 251 shuttle lines, with electric vehicles, department Director Chen Hsueh-tai (陳學台) said, adding that the move was part of a planned decommissioning of aging buses.

Under the Executive Yuan directive for replacing all urban public buses with electric vehicles by 2030, Taipei began introducing electric buses to its fleet in 2018 and expects to have put 529 electric buses on the road by 2022, he said.

More : Taipei adds another 16 electric buses to meet 2022 goals - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北，生活影像 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taiwan launches pilot program for mobile payment on buses *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Jan. 5 (CNA) A mobile payment system for bus rides kicked off Tuesday on a trial basis in Taiwan, allowing passengers to pay their fares with the use of cellphone apps, the Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) said.

The pilot program, which started with five bus services in different parts of the country, utilizes mobile payment services provided by Easy Wallet, LINE Pay Money and icash PAY, the MOTC said.

Users of those service providers can obtain a QR code on their phones, which will be scanned by the ticket machines on the buses, the ministry said.

The buses participating in the pilot program are No. 1800 and No. 2088, which run between Taipei and Keelung cities; sightseeing bus No. 9189 in Kenting, southern Taiwan; and city buses No. 865 and No. 866 in Guguan, central Taiwan, according to the ministry.

During the six-month trial period, passenger trends will be observed on the participating intercity, sightseeing and city buses, and the data collected will be used to improve the service and expand the program to 15,000 buses across the country by 2025, Transportation Minister Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) said.

More : Taiwan launches pilot program for mobile payment on buses - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

012 by kansailee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_5200 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

淡水客運 EAL-0051 860 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_3840 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

淡海輕軌 Danhai LRT by m654u;6, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

日航 &quot;嵐&quot;夏威夷彩繪機 Japan Airlines (Arashi JAL-Hawaii Livery) JA873J Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

an aerial panoramic view of Xinbeitou MRT Station by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

臺北捷運 C381 士林站 by m654u;6, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Track maps of all Taipei Metro lines:








台北捷運 - 軌道配置圖







sites.google.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_OUC9190 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvellous picture. Thanks !!
Can somebody give train ref type as well as line on which they are running ?


----------



## Eurogue (Feb 9, 2010)

Pierre50 said:


> Can somebody give train ref type as well as line on which they are running ?


 This is a Taoyuan Airport MRT Express train, manufactured by Kawasaki. More details here: Taoyuan Metro 2000 series - Wikipedia

There are also regular ("Commuter") trains on the same line, painted blue. These are: Taoyuan Metro 1000 series - Wikipedia

Also see: Taoyuan Metro - Wikipedia

The corresponding articles in Chinese Wikipedia have some more pictures.


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great thanks


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_0819 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

新北環狀線 by 尼維雄小, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei MRT unveils line of 25th anniversary souvenirs *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, April 29 (CNA) Taipei's mass rapid transit (MRT) system on Thursday announced plans to roll out a line of limited edition products to commemorate the 25th anniversary of its founding.

In a Facebook post, the company previewed several of the items it plans to launch in the coming days, including a three-dimensional MRT card in the shape of a train carriage on the Wenhu (brown) line.

When swiped, the battery-free 3D card will flash its headlights and emit a beeping sound similar to that of Taipei Metro trains as they prepare to depart a station, the company said.

More : Taipei MRT unveils line of 25th anniversary souvenirs - Focus Taiwan


----------



## Eurogue (Feb 9, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> [...] a three-dimensional MRT card in the shape of a train carriage on the Wenhu (brown) line. When swiped, the battery-free 3D card will flash its headlights and emit a beeping sound similar to that of Taipei Metro trains as they prepare to depart a station, the company said.


 Video:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Brown Line riders can check how crowded cars are*
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
May 6, 2021

Passengers of Taipei MRT System’s Wenhu Line (Brown Line) can check how crowded the carriages are using the Taipei MRT app, as well as displays in the stations, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp (TRTC) said yesterday.

The company has made the service available on the busiest MRT Line after testing it for one year on the Bannan Line (Blue Line). It is also offering it at a time when the nation has seen a rise in local COVID-19 cases.

A survey conducted by TRTC in 2016 identified the 10 most crowded sections of MRT lines during peak hours, nine of which were on the Brown Line. The most busy section on the list was between Zhongxiao Fuxing and Nanjing Fuxing stations.

More : Brown Line riders can check how crowded cars are - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Worst spots for sexual harassment in Taipei MRT identified * 
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, May 9 (CNA) Taipei Metro police have found that most cases of sexual harassment and secret photography in the city's mass rapid transit (MRT) system over the past five years occurred at three downtown stations, led by Zhongxiao-Fuxing Station.

It was followed by Taipei Main Station and Zhongxiao-Dunhua Station, the Rapid Transit Division of the Taipei City Police Department said in a statement Sunday, noting that the results were obtained through big data analysis.

Greater Taipei MRT lines handle about 2.2 million riders a day, and most cases of secret photography and sexual harassment -- usually involving the buttocks or chests of victims -- have occurred at stations with heavy passenger traffic.

More : Worst spots for sexual harassment in Taipei MRT identified - Focus Taiwan


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last one of my dreams came true. The yellow line (circular) has now opened partly. It now currently serving the south-eastern part of the city. It will be an important line, for both tourists and commuters to encircle the city avoiding city center. It is the first metro line of Taipei, which will be driver-less, but run on steel wheel.

Presently some extensions and new lines are under construction –


*Red *line is being extended towards east up-to Zongpo. There will be two new stations. It is planned to open in 2022.
*Yellow *line is being extended towards north up-to Jannan Road, where it will meet with Brown line. It will also cross Red line this time. When this extension will be opened?
A new line will be constructed towards south west from Chiang Kai Shek Memorial Hall. It will be called *Light Green* line. It was planned to open in 2020, but still under construction. When this extension will be opened?
A new line will be constructed far west after Dingpu (almost as an extension of *blue* line). It will be called *Sanying* line. It is planned to open in 2023. Will it be an extension of blue line or will be a separate line? Please confirm.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Taibei tram has now opened a new route, which is *Blue *route. It branches from Binhai Shalun, and ends at Fisherman’s Wharf. Now trams go from Hongshulin to Fisherman’s Wharf. This means most important places of New Taibei has now connected by tram.

I heard part of the network is without wire, is it true? If yes, then by which mean they run trams in those sections, APS or battery? Please write some details.

Another question is I recently heard in South Taibei, another tram route is under construction, which is in Ankeng area. Is it another satellite town? Please write some details about this system, and post some photos of that route.


----------



## Eurogue (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, the red (Xinyi-Danshui/Tamsui) line extension (from Xiangshan to Guanci and Fengtian Temple) is scheduled to open only by the end of 2023. The first stage of the light green (Wanda-Zhonghe-Shulin) line (to Juguang) is to be completed by the end of 2025. As of the end of April, the construction progress of both was at around 50%. I'm not sure what the timeframe is for the northern extension of the yellow (Circular) line but the construction has only started now.

You can find out more about the construction here (in Chinese): hxxps://www.dorts.gov.taipei/cp.aspx?n=206CF3F7A4DE63E7

The light green line project has its own website: hxxps://www.wandaline.com.tw/about_plan.php

"Sanying" (Sanxia & Yingge) aka light blue line will be a separate line, operated by Xinbei (aka "New Taipei") Metro. Unlike the blue line of the Taipei Metro at its terminus in Dingpu, it will run above the ground on elevated tracks. As of April this year, the construction is also 50% complete, and supposed to be finished by the end of 2023.

The Danhai LRT (also operated by Xinbei Metro) rolling stock is equipped with batteries so that it can travel parts of the route without accessing overhead power lines. Some pictures and details here: hxxps://web.archive.org/web/20161117215532/http://udn.com/news/story/9/2109986

Ankeng is a part of Xindian District, Xinbei (New Taipei) City (formerly Xindian City, Taipei County), although it's geographically distinct from the rest of the area. Details on the progress of the Ankeng LRT construction: hxxps://open33.ntpc.gov.tw/loading_ankeng

Construction progress of the Xinbei Metro is also reported here regularly (with pictures): hxxps://open33.ntpc.gov.tw/Photo

There's another LRT planned in Shezi and Tianmu (that's Taipei proper again) but work on it was suspended at the planning stage. The related Wikipedia article in Chinese has a map and some information.

*Note*: change _hxxps_ to _https_, posting links to websites in Chinese seems to trigger the spam filter here.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for your details information.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

335A3933 by W.De, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

control by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^take the jab Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

801A5149-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

三重客運 KKB-1811 617 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北，日常 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Migrant workers exploited in construction of new MRT line: lawmaker*
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Aug. 14 (CNA) A Taiwanese lawmaker has called for an investigation into a joint Taiwanese-Indonesian construction project on the new MRT Sanying, or Light Blue Line, amid allegations that foreign workers are being paid as little as NT$10,000 (US$359) per month.

Chiu Hsien-chih (邱顯智), a legislator from the New Power Party, held a press conference Friday with the Taiwan International Workers' Association (TIWA), which said it had received complaints from several workers on the project last Sunday.

They called on the Ministry of Labor to investigate the workers' allegations of wage exploitation by the two companies leading the project, Taiwan's RSEA Engineering Corp. and Indonesian state-owned PT. Wijaya Karya. 

More : Migrant workers exploited in construction of new MRT line: lawmaker - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*MRT firms predict massive losses *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
August 16, 2021

The operators of the country’s four largest MRT metro rail systems have predicted combined losses of up to NT$10.156 billion (US$364.54 million) due to low ridership after the nationwide COVID-19 alert was raised to level 3 on May 19.

For the year, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp estimated losses of NT$5 billion to NT$8 billion, Taoyuan Metro Corp forecast NT$900 million in losses for its line from Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport to Taipei, Taichung Mass Rapid Transit System Co predicted losses of NT$656 million and Kaohsiung Rapid Transit Corp estimated NT$600 million in losses, the companies said on Saturday.

In 2019, the average daily ridership of the Taipei MRT system was 2.16 million people, which dropped slightly to about 2 million people from last year through April, Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je (柯文哲) said on Friday.

More : COVID-19: MRT firms predict massive losses - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

指南客運 098-U6 801 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Japanese contractor to be penalized for sub-standard airport MRT * 
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Aug. 29 (CNA) Taiwan will deduct over NT$700 million (US$25.08 million) from the NT$1.1 billion it still owes the Japanese contractor of the Taoyuan International Airport mass rapid transit (MRT) line because it failed to meet performance standards stipulated in the contract.

The Railway Bureau said Sunday the money will be withheld before it issues its final acceptance of the system as Tokyo-based Marubeni Corp. failed to meet contract requirements related to travel times, operating speeds and intervals between trains.

Railway Bureau Deputy Director Yang Cheng-chun (楊正君) said Sunday that if Marubeni disagrees with the decision, it can appeal it.

The government signed a contract with Marubeni in January 2006 to build the system for about NT$25 billion. Construction began on Feb. 27, 2006 and was scheduled to be completed in 2010.

But repeated delays and technical obstacles pushed the line's launch back six times before it finally began operations in March 2017, though at speeds and intervals that fell short of the required standards.

More : Japanese contractor to be penalized for sub-standard airport MRT - Focus Taiwan


----------



## Eurogue (Feb 9, 2010)

A very interesting video documenting the 25-year history of the Taipei Metro (MRT). It's from March but I don't think it was posted here before:






It's in Chinese but for the most part should be pretty self-explanatory (dates, expansion maps, photos and footage from important events).


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

&quot;I think it&#x27;s a sign&quot; at 善導寺 Shandao Temple MRT train station in Taipei by midnightbreakfastcafe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

淡水捷運線 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10.10 總統出席「中華民國中樞暨各界慶祝110年國慶大會」 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ankeng light rail train under testing, system set to open in 2022 *
_Excerpt_ 

New Taipei, Oct. 18 (CNA) The first tram-train delivered for the Ankeng light rail transit (LRT) line is being tested in New Taipei, a major step forward toward the LRT line's launch scheduled for the end of 2022, the city's Department of Rapid Transit Systems said Monday.

The train, painted a brilliant gold, was produced by Hsinchu County-based Taiwan Rolling Stock Co., a China Steel Corp. subsidiary, and was delivered to the system's maintenance facility for testing in late September.

The train, one of 15 that have been ordered for to be used on the LRT line, has five cars, each of which has 62 seats, the department said.

More : Ankeng light rail train under testing, system set to open in 2022 - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei MRT eases mask mandate for eating, drinking *
November 7, 2021
Taipei Times _Excerpt_

People would be allowed to temporarily take off their masks on Taipei’s MRT metropolitan railway system, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp said yesterday.

People would be allowed to remove their masks for eating or drinking in areas where that is permitted, as long as they can keep a safe social distance from others, the MRT operator said.

In general, mask wearing would still be required inside stations and trains, and those who contravene the rule would be fined up to NT$15,000 and banned from the premises, it said, adding that the rule update is in line with policies by the Central Epidemic Command Center and the Taipei City Government.

More : Taipei MRT eases mask mandate for eating, drinking - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

交會(DSC_2067) by nans0410(busy), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MRT in Taiwan,Taipei by 劉家亨, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Front of the Train, Taipei Brown Line Rail System at Zhongshan Junior High School Station by midnightbreakfastcafe, on Flickr

Above Ground Terminus of Nangang Exhibition Center Train Station on the Taipei Metro by midnightbreakfastcafe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

106次 北捷C381型 士林 by 飛隼 映像, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei MRT to pay out unclaimed loyalty rewards *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 15, 2021

Uncollected loyalty program rewards from Taipei’s MRT metropolitan railway system that were due between May and July amid a nationwide level 3 COVID-19 alert can be collected until the end of this year, the Taipei Rapid Transit Corp said.

The company last year substituted a 20 percent discount for EasyCard users for a loyalty reward program offering cash rewards when a rider swipes their card at an MRT gate.

People who take the MRT 11 to 20 times per month receive 10 percent of their paid fees as a reward, and every 10 additional rides increases the reward by 5 percentage points. The maximum reward is 30 percent.

More : Taipei MRT to pay out unclaimed loyalty rewards - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Firm slapped with NT$840,000 fine after deadly scaffolding collapse *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Nov. 21 (CNA) The construction company responsible for the collapse of scaffolding at a Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) construction site in New Taipei that led to three deaths on Saturday will be issued with a NT$840,000 (US$30,216) fine, New Taipei's Department of Rapid Transit Systems announced on Sunday.

The penalty is being issued for workplace safety violation by the construction company, RSEA Engineering Corp., the department said.

The department added that further disciplinary action could be taken towards the company or its contractors depending on subsequent investigations.

Furthermore, construction along the entire Sanyi Line, which the site is part of, has been suspended for safety inspections, with plans to reinforce hazardous areas before reopening the site to workers.

On Saturday, three people died at the site, located in New Taipei City's Sanxia District. Two workers were also injured along with the deceased, after the three-story high scaffolding they were all working on collapsed, causing them to fall to the ground.

More : Firm slapped with NT$840,000 fine after deadly scaffolding collapse - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

138次 彩繪車廂 士林 by 飛隼 映像, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北，日常 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

L1470851 台北捷運 by Rise Liao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

城市列車(DSC_3255) by nans0410(busy), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*All aboard! Bookings open for Taipei sightseeing restaurant bus *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Dec. 9 (CNA) With grip mats to prevent Wagyu beef-based calamities, Taipei's first-ever luxury double-decker restaurant bus was inaugurated at City Hall Square Thursday ahead of welcoming fine dining enthusiasts from Dec. 14.

Patrons will be able to book tables from Thursday for the 26-seater bus's daily afternoon tea service and twice-daily dinner services, with those hopping on the service treated to menus from the Regent Hotel prepared in the bus's lower-deck on-board kitchen.

Food on offer during the afternoon tea service includes roast beef and shrimp brioche, pistachio macaroon and raspberry madeleine.

More : https://focustaiwan.tw/business/202112090008


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei Metro retires Central American themed train after Taiwan-Nicaragua split *
_Excerpt_

Taipei, Dec. 10 (CNA) Taipei Rapid Transit Corp. (TRTC) on Friday retired a metro train that was promoting four of Taiwan's Central American allies, after that number shrank to three the previous day, when Nicaragua switched diplomatic recognition to China.

The train on the Tamsui-Xinyi Line was one of a kind, with its brightly decorated cars highlighting the culture and tourism of Belize, Guatemala, Honduras and Nicaragua.

The promotion was scheduled to run from Dec. 1 to 25, Christmas Day, but the TRTC train was withdrawn from service after the administration of Nicaraguan President Daniel Ortega announcing Thursday that the country was switching diplomatic recognition from Taipei to Beijing.

More : https://focustaiwan.tw/politics/202112100028


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20211121-RX001004 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei sightseeing restaurant bus fully booked on opening day *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Dec. 14 (CNA) Taipei's first-ever luxury restaurant bus launched its service Tuesday with fully booked tours of city landmarks and attractions and fine dining for passengers, according to the managers.

During an onboard press conference on one of the trips, Taipei Restaurant Bus CEO Hsu Hao-yuan (徐浩源) told the media that the three earlier tours were all sold out, and the passengers had given good feedback.

Furthermore, most of the tours were fully booked out until the end of the month, Hsu said, adding that the only available seats were for the dinner service, which was about 70-80 percent booked.

More : Taipei sightseeing restaurant bus fully booked on opening day - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Most Keelung residents unhappy with MRT plans *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Dec 24, 2021

Nearly 70 percent of Keelung residents are dissatisfied with the plans for an MRT system for the city, a survey conducted earlier this month by the New Power Party (NPP) showed.

Construction of the Keelung MRT system is to proceed in two phases, based on the Ministry of Transportation and Communications’ preliminary plan.

The section between Taipei’s Nangang District (南港) and Keelung City’s Badu Station (八堵) is to be built first, which would be on a different route from the one currently used by the Taiwan Railways Administration (TRA).

More : Most Keelung residents unhappy with MRT plans - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_UR66700 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2021新北耶誕城環狀線 by chung wei Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei Metro brown line malfunctions, passengers moved by bus *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Sept. 23 (CNA) The Taipei Metro network's Brown Line malfunctioned during rush hour Friday morning, temporarily limiting service and forcing the Taipei Rapid Transit Corporation (TRTC) to use buses to transport at least 80 stranded passengers.

A train that left Liuzhangli Station en route to Taipei Zoo station stopped without warning on the tracks at 8:31 a.m., leaving the central section of the line between Xinhai and Zhongshan Junior High School stations out of service, according to TRTC.

Buses were dispatched to transport passengers between the two stations, TRTC said.

More : Taipei Metro brown line malfunctions, passengers moved by bus - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Metro C301型 by 山姆, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC09724 by 劉 家熏, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Airport travelers to enjoy discounted fares on MRT lines *
_Excerpt_ 

Taoyuan, Oct. 6 (CNA) Passengers traveling to and from Taiwan's main gateway who transfer between the mass rapid transit (MRT) Circular Line and the Taoyuan Airport MRT will enjoy a 20 percent fare discount from Oct. 13, Taoyuan Metro Corp. said Thursday.

The discount, effective for one month until Nov. 12, will be launched on the day Taiwan reopens its borders, the metro company said in a release.

The 20 percent discount will be applicable to passengers going to and from either of the two terminals at Taoyuan International Airport via a transfer at New Taipei Industrial Park Station, which is served by both the Circular Line and the Taoyuan Airport MRT.

More : Airport travelers to enjoy discounted fares on MRT lines - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei Metro to offer free feminine hygiene products from November *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Oct. 11 (CNA) Free feminine hygiene products will be provided at Information Centers in 20 MRT stations in Taipei from Nov. 1, Taipei Rapid Transit Corp. (TRTC) announced Tuesday.

The company will first launch a trial run of the program at its 20 busiest stations, including Taipei Main Station, Taipei City Hall Station, Ximen Station, Banqiao Station, Zhongshan Station, Zhongxiao Fuxing Station, Xinpu Station and Zhongxiao Dunhua Station.

The products will also be available at Dingxi Station, Songjiang Nanjing Station, Tamsui Station, Taipei 101/World Trade Center Station, Guting Station and Shipai Station, the company said.

More : Taipei Metro to offer free feminine hygiene products from November - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC00090 by 劉 家熏, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei, New Taipei mayors break ground on first metro section in Shulin *
_Excerpt_ 

New Taipei, Oct. 14 (CNA) Taipei Mayor Ko Wen-je (柯文哲) and New Taipei Mayor Hou Yu-ih (侯友宜) broke ground on the construction of the first metro line section in New Taipei's Shulin District on Friday.

The groundbreaking ceremony for the 6.6-kilometer section in Shulin marked the beginning of the second phase of the construction of Taipei Metro's Light Green Line, currently being built between Taipei and New Taipei, according to the New Taipei City Department of Rapid Transit Systems.

The Light Green Line, also known as the Wanda-Zhonghe-Shulin Line, will connect Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall Station in Taipei and Huilong Station in New Taipei's Xinzhuang District, and expand the Taipei Metro network to Shulin for the first time, according to the department.

More : Taipei, New Taipei mayors break ground on first metro section in Shulin - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_9196 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Artist’s impression of the PingZhen underground commuter station.








Gamuda clinches RM2.13 bil railway job from Taiwanese govt


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 27): Gamuda Bhd has bagged a NT$14.5 billion (RM2.13 billion) contract to construct an underground rail track and commuter station in Taiwan's TaoYuan city, jointly with a local company.Gamuda said it was appointed as the main contractor for the the package of the TaoYuan City...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2022 Golden Dragon XML6125JEV, Capital Bus by Odling TW, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北，日常 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New Taipei bus safely evacuated before bursting into flames *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Oct. 29 (CNA) A New Taipei bus driver alerted to a smoking engine by passengers managed to safely evacuate the vehicle before it burst into flames Saturday.

According to firefighters, a report was received at around 5:06 p.m. that a No. 587 bus with passengers on board had caught fire in Xizhi District.

The vehicle was traveling on the mountainous Ruisong Street when passengers noticed smoke coming out of the bus's engine at the rear, local police said.

More : New Taipei bus safely evacuated before bursting into flames - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

[email protected]復興崗 by ₵₱Ħ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* DPP candidates propose expansion of Taipei-area public transport pass *
_Excerpt_ 

Taipei, Nov. 8 (CNA) The ruling Democratic Progressive Party's (DPP) Taipei, New Taipei, Keelung and Taoyuan mayoral candidates on Tuesday called for expanding a monthly public transportation pass program that current only serves Taipei and New Taipei cities.

The "All Pass Ticket," launched in 2018, currently offers unlimited use of the Taipei Metro, Danhai light rail, bus services and YouBike rentals of up to 30 minutes in Taipei and New Taipei cities for NT$1,280 (US$40) per month.

At a news conference Tuesday, the DPP nominees from the four cities called for the program to be expanded into Keelung and Taoyuan and also cover other forms of public transportation, at a lower monthly rate of NT$1,200.

More : DPP candidates propose expansion of Taipei-area public transport pass - Focus Taiwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bumping cause of most MRT disputes *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 14, 2022

Most disputes reported on the Taipei MRT system this year were caused by passengers bumping into each other, the Taipei Police Department’s Rapid Transit Division said.

A total of 209 dispute reports have been filed on the Taipei MRT since the beginning of this year, police said, adding that 65 percent of them involved people bumping into each other or stepping on somebody’s foot.

Twenty-nine of the complaints led to lawsuits over the offense of causing bodily harm, division data showed.

More : Bumping cause of most MRT disputes - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北捷運北投機廠 車輛維修廠 by Harold.Lin, on Flickr

台北捷運北投機廠 車輛維修廠 by Harold.Lin, on Flickr

台北捷運北投機廠 車輛維修廠 by Harold.Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taoyuan mayoral candidate ‘obstructed’ rail project *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 18, 2022

Democratic Progressive Party (DPP) lawmakers yesterday accused former premier Simon Chang (張善政), who is the Chinese Nationalist Party (KMT) candidate for Taoyuan mayor, of obstructing the city’s recently completed underground rail while serving as vice premier seven years ago.

The legislators were responding to allegations against Chang by Taoyuan Mayor Cheng Yun-peng (鄭運鵬), who is campaigning as the DPP incumbent.

Chang’s campaign claims that he played a positive role in building the rail system are baseless, DPP caucus director Lo Chih-cheng (羅致政) told a news conference at the Legislative Yuan in Taipei.

More : Taoyuan mayoral candidate ‘obstructed’ rail project - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC00729 by 劉 家熏, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr

11.22 總統視察「桃園機場捷運延伸線A22站」 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Taipei to expand 30-day commuter pass to north *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Nov 29, 2022

The Ministry of Transportation and Communications plans to honor a commitment to expand a 30-day bus and MRT pass to cover northern regions, despite the four mayoral candidates who proposed the idea not being elected on Saturday, Minister of Transportation and Communications Wang Kwo-tsai (王國材) said yesterday.

The Taipei City Government and New Taipei City Government fund the monthly pass with an annual subsidy of NT$560 million and NT$380 million (US$18.06 million and US$12.25 million) per year respectively.

The pass was introduced in 2018 by the governments of Taipei City and New Taipei City.

More : Taipei to expand 30-day commuter pass to north - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A journey along the *Ankeng light rail line* from the railway operator's Youtube channel :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FUJIFILM．日常 by Frank Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei MRT by 承祐 黃, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

rays by TC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1686 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------

